# Neue Möglichkeiten zur Bearbeitung von S7-Daten



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 April 2004)

Hallo,

mit der neuen S7-Powertools Version 4.2 haben Sie 
noch mehr Möglichkeiten zur Bearbeitung von S7-Daten, 
S7-Programmen und S7-Projekten:

*Integrierbar in Ihre Anwendungen*
(Prozessleitsysteme, Visualisierungen)


Die S7-Powertools können von jeder beliebigen 
Anwendung mit entsprechenden Aufrufparametern 
gestartet werden.

Beispielsweise kann eine Prozessleitsoftware 
den ACCON-S7-Viewer starten und gleich den 
angegebenen Programmbaustein von der 
Steuerungen laden und anzeigen.

Oder zur zeitgesteuerten Archivierung von 
S7-Programmen kann ACCON-S7-Backup/Restore 
vom Windows-Taskplaner aufgerufen werden.







*SIMATIC®-Manager wird nicht benötigt*


Die S7-Powertools benötigen weder die 
S7-Projektierungssoftware noch den SIMATIC®-Manager

*Bestehende S7-Verbindungen werden unterstützt*
(über Siemens CP 5511, 5611, 5613 und 1613) 


Kommunikation über die integrierte PROFIBUS MPI/DP 
Schnittstelle Ihres Siemens-Panel-PCs oder Siemens-PGs

direkte Kommunikation mit WinAC über die PC-interne 
Schnittstelle







*Ausführliche Informationen zu den S7-Powertools finden Sie hier:*

S7-Powertools Informationen
http://www.deltalogic.de/software/s7-power-tools/s7-power-tools.htm

S7-Powertools Demo-Download 
http://www.deltalogic.de/download/s7-power-tools.htm

Gerne senden wir Ihnen auch weitere Informationen 
und unsere Demo-CD per Post. Schreiben Sie uns dazu 
bitte eine vertrieb@deltalogic.de oder rufen Sie uns 
unter 07171-916-120 an.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Anonymous (18 Mai 2005)

*tools*

alles werden eure tools nicht beherrschen. was ist mit antriebsintegration? meldenummern generieren? pro agent? pdiag?


----------

